

Show HN: Inspired by Snowpocalypse, we created OneSpeedGo last night - physcab
http://www.onespeedgo.com

======
physcab
Hi HN,

I'm a longtime reader and poster. I created this last night with my roommate.
We're both developers at Grooveshark and came home to watch the 20/20
interview with Charlie Sheen and thought it was amazing. So we had a good
laugh, pulled out our laptops again and put together what we think is a pretty
sweet design and brand.

We're not taking this too seriously, but thought it would be a fun experience.
We'll get a blog and write up everything if this proves to be more successful
than we realize!

~~~
blhack
I'm literally listening to grooveshark at this very moment.

Thank you for this.

------
retroafroman
I like the name, it's much catchier than some of the other sites jumping on
this meme.

On the other hand, is the general HN population okay with this becoming
"Hustler News"? I ask this genuinely, as some of the entrepreneurs and
investors that I've met have an aversion to make-a-quick-buck or lifestyle
businesses.

Thoughts anyone?

~~~
noodle
there's a balance to be struck. just like some people work a day job to fund
their side projects or bootstrapped startups, some people are going to need to
do a little hustle to help fund their more interesting but less profitable
passions.

i don't mind occasionally reading about it, as long as it doesn't fill up the
queue and the things that are presented are of good quality and informative.

~~~
retroafroman
This is pretty much my thought as well. I honestly found some of the writeup,
marketing and statistics of the "Snowpocalypse" shirt kind of interesting. I'm
all for making a buck, but not sure if the I'm much interested in hearing
about this meme/shirt idea anymore. Not to discourage anyone from doing it,
just not sure if it's so newsworthy. I do find that domain name an absolute
winner (no pun intended), and I'd keep it for some other project in the future
if I were the owner.

~~~
noodle
i'm less interested in this link. i'd be more interested in the details behind
how this guy got this going, what he's doing, and how well its performing.

~~~
hallmark
I agree completely. Without the background writeup, this is just free
advertising on HN.

Yes, physcab promises the writeup/postmortem later, _if_ the site proves
successful. But in the mean time, leave us alone? In the past week or two I've
felt the overall quality of HN take a dive, so I'm feeling a bit defensive at
the moment.

------
jemka
I hope you have the license to use his likeness.

~~~
bl4k
likeness is ok - for eg. I can take a photo of somebody and sell it for $10.

what would not be ok is a copyright and no permission or license from the
owner of the original image, even if it has been altered. see the obama 'hope'
image dilemma[1]

the original image in this case is © WENN[2]. op - did you get their
permission? The exif[3] of the image has copyright Nikki Nelson / WENN.
TinyEye finds it in a few places, and other than a few spammy blogs and
forums, most seem like legit online outlets that would license.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_%22Hope%22_poster#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barack_Obama_%22Hope%22_poster#Origin_and_copyright_issues)

[2] [http://www.superiorpics.com/wenn_album/Charlie_Sheen_-
_TV_La...](http://www.superiorpics.com/wenn_album/Charlie_Sheen_-
_TV_Lawsuit/charlie_sheen_001_041507.jpg)

[3] <http://xrl.us/sheenexif>

------
nicksergeant
Critique: It's not obvious when you click on the shirt size that you're being
redirected to PayPal. You need some visual feedback there other than the
loading / progress bar in the browser.

------
3pt14159
I wish it wasn't a white shirt. Those get too dirty far too quickly.

------
makethetick
Just out of interest, who are you outsourcing the work to?

~~~
physcab
My roommate and I created everything last night after watching the 20/20
interview on Hulu. We're both developers at Grooveshark.

~~~
shii
Not meaning to hijack your post, but thank you for Grooveshark. Changed my
life forever since 08.

------
reedlaw
Can anyone fill me in on the meme?

~~~
retroafroman
It's a reference to Charlie Sheen's recent comments about getting his show
cancelled and accusations of problems with addictions and women.

